# Supplementation with cumin and lime causes weight loss



## Arnold (Dec 7, 2019)

*Supplementation with cumin and lime causes weight loss*

*Study: supplementation with schisandra maintains your muscle mass as you age*
A combination of cumin oil and lime oil can reduce body weight by two kilos in 8 weeks. Researchers from Iran discovered this in a real human study - one that is not sponsored.

*Slimming with cumin*
In Iran, researchers have been studying the biological effects of cumin oil supplementation for several years, hoping that cumin can combat obesity. In 2015, for example, Mohammad Reza Memarzadeh of Kashan University of Medical Sciences published a human study comparing the slimming effects of cumin oil with that of orlistat. [Ann Nutr Metab. 2015;66(2-3):117-24.]

Memarzadeh gave his subjects in the Cumin cyminum group 3 capsules with 100 milligrams of cumin oil every day for 8 weeks, and subjects in the other experimental group 3 capsules with 120 milligrams of orlistat per day. The figure above shows that both regimes worked equally well.

*Slimming with cumin & lime*
In another, more recent study, Iranian researchers divided 72 obese subjects aged 18-50 into 3 groups. During the 8 weeks that the experiment lasted, the subjects in the placebo group took capsules without active substances every day.

The first experimental group took 2 capsules daily with 25 milligrams of Cumin cyminum and 25 milligrams of Citrus aurantafolia [Low Dose Cumin]. These subjects took 50 milligrams of Cumin cyminum and 50 milligrams of Citrus aurantafolia on a daily basis. A 2010 Iranian animal study also suggests that supplementation with oil from Citrus aurantafolia [Latin for lime] can induce weight loss. [Phytother Res. 2010;24(12):1893-7.]

The test subjects in the second experimental group took 2 capsules daily with 75 milligrams of Cumin cyminum and 75 milligrams of Citrus aurantafolia [High Dose Cumin]. These test subjects took 150 milligrams of Cumin cyminum and 150 milligrams of Citrus aurantafolia on a daily basis.

*Results*
The subjects in the placebo group maintained their weight. The subjects who used the lower dose of the combination of lime and cumin lost 1.2 kilos of body weight. The subjects who used the higher dose of lime and cumin lost 2.1 kilos of body weight.

*Mechanism*
The figure above may partly explain how the lime-cumin combination causes weight loss. The supplements provide a small improvement in insulin sensitivity. QUICKI = a measure of insulin sensitivity.

The researchers speculate that bioactive substances in Cumin cyminum and Citrus aurantafolia also enhance the effect of serotonin in the brain, thereby reducing appetite, and at the same time sabotaging the storage of nutrients in fat cells.

Source: Iran Red Crescent Med J. 2016 August;18(8):e34212.


----------

